# XD .40 Sub-compact Magazine Question



## mlee52554 (Sep 12, 2009)

While charging the standard magzine on my XD40 subcompact, I noticed that I inadvertetnly loaded 10 rounds, not 9 as specified in the literature for this model. There is still more than 1/8" of compression left even with all 10 in there. I had never attempted to do this before and did not think it was possible. Has anyone noticed this same thing? Have you heard of any dire warnings to NOT do this? I'm wondering about over-compressing the spring and feed reliability issues. I compared it against my son's Glock and when his mag is fully loaded ther is NO give left.I do unload / rotate my mags out on a bi-weekely basis.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

mlee52554 said:


> While charging the standard magzine on my XD40 subcompact, I noticed that I inadvertetnly loaded 10 rounds, not 9 as specified in the literature for this model. There is still more than 1/8" of compression left even with all 10 in there. I had never attempted to do this before and did not think it was possible. Has anyone noticed this same thing? Have you heard of any dire warnings to NOT do this? I'm wondering about over-compressing the spring and feed reliability issues. I compared it against my son's Glock and when his mag is fully loaded ther is NO give left.I do unload / rotate my mags out on a bi-weekely basis.


You're going to wear out your mags faster by unloading / rotating every two weeks, working the spring is what wears them and you're working them into overtime. If you magazine is supposed to hold nine cartridges, load it with nine cartridges do you really want to risk a possible issue?


----------



## mlee52554 (Sep 12, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> You're going to wear out your mags faster by unloading / rotating every two weeks, working the spring is what wears them and you're working them into overtime. If you magazine is supposed to hold nine cartridges, load it with nine cartridges do you really want to risk a possible issue?


A the same time, the spring is no where as compressed as on a Glock, and the 10th round loads EASILY. I'm just wondering if anyone else had used (or abused depending on how you look at it) a magazine this way, and what was thier experience - good or bad. I'm wondering if Springfield was intentionally overly coservative with magazine capacity specs. It could be that the Glock magazine is "overloaded" by design. I know instructors who tell Glock owners to never fill their mags completely. Perhaps Springfield is more intent on long-term reliability?

Interestingly, you can't do the same with the 12s - will not hold 13. Makes it even more curious.

But I'm one of those who believes you can never carry too much ammo. And since I don't have a lot of history with my XD yet, I'm just trying to find out as much as I can from other owners.

I'm not too worried about "wearing" them out - I'm rotating out six different magazines so they spend more time unloaded than loaded. So the "wear" is spread out quite a bit. To be honest, I'm not sure how often they actually do get rotated - it usually happens as the result of a trip to the range - where they all get used. I just try make sure not to leave the same one in there after I clean and reload at the end of the day.

But up until yesterday - I had never load more than 9 rounds in any of the short magazines.

I actually have a LOADED mag from S&W 639 that I put on a shelf and forgot for almost 4 years. It would be interesting to see how it compares / performs relative to new one or one that has been "cycled" more regularly.

Thanks for your input.


----------

